# Kefir Grains



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I thought I would offer this here.....

I will mail several free kefir grains to the first person who asks for them.

You must like the taste of yogurt though, as over-sweetening the culture won't help, re: weight loss!

Rick


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've PMed you. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I have PM'd the 2 first posters (one in a PM).

Thank you both. I love sharing my Cyndi Muller's Kefir grains!


----------

